# Ganton golf club.



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2022)

We did a few days work on the Air 2 fracking machine at Ganton this  Week ,Mon and Tuesday.
The greens were really nice but massive, the putting green is about 80yds long.
Very good intimidation off the tees all you seem to see is bunkers. But the fairways are quite generous.
You need your A game here especially if you go in one of the revetted face bunkers.
There was one there had a full staircase in to it. 
I must say what a fabulous place to play golf. We played the course after work.
The course is stunning with work still being done it will be superb by summer I am sure.
We stayed in the Dormy house which was excellent.
Unfortunately we never got in the clubhouse as it shut at 4.30pm( well it is January.)
Nice fish and chip shop down the road though.
Anyone looking for a few days golf should look at this it’s really my ideal place to play.

The green staff Simon and Ben looked after us really well.
For a work place you can’t get better views all around you a stunning place to work and play.
Five star revie from me really enjoyed it.
The greens got me though you need to put well because if you leave yourself short you can have some very long putts.


----------



## jmcp (Feb 3, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			We did a few days work on the Air 2 fracking machine at Ganton this  Week ,Mon and Tuesday.
The greens were really nice but massive, the putting green is about 80yds long.
Very good intimidation off the tees all you seem to see is bunkers. But the fairways are quite generous.
You need your A game here especially if you go in one of the revetted face bunkers.
There was one there had a full staircase in to it.
I must say what a fabulous place to play golf. We played the course after work.
The course is stunning with work still being done it will be superb by summer I am sure.
We stayed in the Dormy house which was excellent.
Unfortunately we never got in the clubhouse as it shut at 4.30pm( well it is January.)
Nice fish and chip shop down the road though.
Anyone looking for a few days golf should look at this it’s really my ideal place to play.

The green staff Simon and Ben looked after us really well.
For a work place you can’t get better views all around you a stunning place to work and play.
Five star revie from me really enjoyed it.
The greens got me though you need to put well because if you leave yourself short you can have some very long putts.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

what is an air 2 fracking machine ? Thanks

Cheers, John


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2022)

jmcp said:



			Hi,

what is an air 2 fracking machine ? Thanks

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

It’s a machine that has three 18” probes 1 foot apart, they are vertically driven into the turf every two yards.
It then injects compressed air into the ground to break up the compaction.
It’s helps by breaking the soil up to get more air to the roots, helps with drainage and stops anaerobic build up in the soil.
It costs £32,000 that’s why most clubs don’t have their own.
We go all over the country with it to some very nice places.
We also do many football grounds, bowling greens and any turfed surface that need’s maintaining, but they must not have underground heating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

jmcp said:



			Hi,

what is an air 2 fracking machine ? Thanks

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...





This is the one we have got


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 40958


This is the one we have got
		
Click to expand...

That’s the very one .
Great bit of kit.
That’s a nice one Phil how often do you use it. .?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s the very one .
Great bit of kit.
That’s a nice one Phil how often do you use it. .?
		
Click to expand...

They use it quite regularly- especially spring time and late summer


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They use it quite regularly- especially spring time and late summer
		
Click to expand...

Right lots of clubs use it as an alternative to hollow coring.
Dosnt replace it just once a year instead.


----------



## jmcp (Feb 3, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s a machine that has three 18” probes 1 foot apart, they are vertically driven into the turf every two yards.
It then injects compressed air into the ground to break up the compaction.
It’s helps by breaking the soil up to get more air to the roots, helps with drainage and stops anaerobic build up in the soil.
It costs £32,000 that’s why most clubs don’t have their own.
We go all over the country with it to some very nice places.
We also do many football grounds, bowling greens and any turfed surface that need’s maintaining, but they must not have underground heating.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

thanks for the great reply. When you say stops anaerobic build up, is that Organic Matter ?  The reason I ask is that we are trying out a different form of aeration in a few months in an attempt to reduce our OM levels, we are bringing in DriJect, it is meant to be non disruptive and will be an additional aeration session this season on top of our normal disruptive coring session. Thanks.

Cheers, John


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2022)

jmcp said:



			Hi,

thanks for the great reply. When you say stops anaerobic build up, is that Organic Matter ?  The reason I ask is that we are trying out a different form of aeration in a few months in an attempt to reduce our OM levels, we are bringing in DriJect, it is meant to be non disruptive and will be an additional aeration session this season on top of our normal disruptive coring session. Thanks.

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no.
You will always have some OM due to dead grass , fertilisers etc sitting in the soil.
Organic matter will still be present but the more air you can get in the soil slows the amount you get.
Proper drainage is the key though , sodden turf isn’t good. The drier the better
You want the roots to go looking for the water this makes them stronger ,so keeping the water off the surface is key.

The Driject looks good but I have not seen it used here yet.
But it does sound very complicated and any machines using kiln dried sand are prone to problems in my opinion.
The only sand injected method we use ( sand cat ) is far to disrupting to a golf green.
We use it on football pitches normally it’s like a shark fin furrow then filled with sand.

If you use the Driject you may be able to just core once instead of twice.
It is after all doing the same job just in a slightly different way.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jmcp (Feb 4, 2022)

yeh, I’ll update here a few days after we have had the DriJect session, just one thing though, there is no longer a need to use Kiln dried sand so that is less of a complication. Thanks.

Cheers, John


----------



## NearHull (Feb 4, 2022)

Slightly disappointed not to get more opinions on Ganton.  But on the positive side of life, I value the OP‘s review because there is an obvious breadth of knowledge based on his work……………and I also now know a little more about green maintenance!
on balance - a win.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Slightly disappointed not to get more opinions on Ganton.  But on the positive side of life, I value the OP‘s review because there is an obvious breadth of knowledge based on his work……………and I also now know a little more about green maintenance!
on balance - a win.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know more on Feb 28th 😄. Check out the Arrange a Game section 😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 5, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Slightly disappointed not to get more opinions on Ganton.  But on the positive side of life, I value the OP‘s review because there is an obvious breadth of knowledge based on his work……………and I also now know a little more about green maintenance!
on balance - a win.
		
Click to expand...

We’re coming back later in the year to do some work TBA.
But four of us are looking at a long weekend just to play golf.
Can’t wait I liked it that much.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 7, 2022)

I played it last summer— loved it 

Found it hard, long, good bunkering and nice views on every hole - just seemed a very tranquil place to be

From memory the greens were difficult - lots of runoffs, undulations and large greens

Not a dissimilar feel of the place to Muirfield IMO


----------



## The Fader (Feb 8, 2022)

Maybe considered heresy but I would not return to Ganton.  It's nice enough but not worth the 3 figure summer green fee IMHO.

Also found the clubhouse and the members we encountered to be stuck in a time warp.


----------



## Zig (Feb 9, 2022)

Love it. Understated, unfussy, top, top quality golf. Most of it looks like I guess it did 70 or 80 years ago! Have watched their twitter feed over winter and the work they're doing looks fantastic. Agree with the Muirfield/clubhouse vibe. Can only talk positively about the people we've encountered there too - had read reviews etc about the old-school rules in the clubhouse, but it seems like it's all about preserving tradition - staff and members have always been very friendly.

The only thing which stops its being even higher ranked for me is the lack of elevation change. That aside, I'd argue it's hard to beat!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

@clubchamp98 I was lucky enough to play here yesterday. Totally agree with your comments about the course, hugely impressive. The conditioning for late Fed was ridiculous, most clubs would be proud of it come June, July. A question for you, with your inside knowledge, how many greenkeepers do they employ? The sheer number, size and quality of the bunkers was off the scale and they alone, forget the huge greens, must take an army. If it is hush, hush then don't break a confidence, it is simple curiosity.

One other question. There is a building as you enter the driveway, probably something that has been converted into a house. Is it a house, does it belong to the club? It looked lovely and I forgot to ask. Again, simple curiosity.


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@clubchamp98 

One other question. There is a building as you enter the driveway, probably something that has been converted into a house. Is it a house, does it belong to the club? It looked lovely and I forgot to ask. Again, simple curiosity.
		
Click to expand...

Are you referring to the old school house that we spoke about near the 16th tee, its here :-

doc_0_2.pdf (onthemarket.com)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

DRW said:



			Are you referring to the old school house that we spoke about near the 16th tee, its here :-

doc_0_2.pdf (onthemarket.com)

Click to expand...

Yes, exactly that. Sorry, I thought you said that it looked like an old school house, not that it was one. In my defence, at that point the wind was getting up 👀.

That's a lot of house, garden etc for the money, unless those details are old and the price out of date. What a location as well............As agreed when we saw it though, you get first dabs 😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@clubchamp98 I was lucky enough to play here yesterday. Totally agree with your comments about the course, hugely impressive. The conditioning for late Fed was ridiculous, most clubs would be proud of it come June, July. A question for you, with your inside knowledge, how many greenkeepers do they employ? The sheer number, size and quality of the bunkers was off the scale and they alone, forget the huge greens, must take an army. If it is hush, hush then don't break a confidence, it is simple curiosity.

One other question. There is a building as you enter the driveway, probably something that has been converted into a house. Is it a house, does it belong to the club? It looked lovely and I forgot to ask. Again, simple curiosity.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a dormy house with several en suite rooms to stay in.
It’s basic but very nice. Shared kitchen four double rooms I guess.
It’s where we stayed.
The practice ground is right behind it.

There are also some private houses next to the clubhouse.

As for the staff.

Not sure we were only contracted for two days ,prob seen about 8 staff but that’s a guess.
but the size of the greens building is the biggest I have ever seen.
The equipment they had was very impressive ( they had a fire we were told so all new)
They were making a lot of waste areas when we were there they would not be classed as bunkers I think.
Glad you enjoyed it how were the greens after our fracking it’s been about a month now since we did them.?
But most important what did you score?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s a dormy house with several en suite rooms to stay in.
It’s basic but very nice. Shared kitchen four double rooms I guess.
It’s where we stayed.
The practice ground is right behind it.

There are also some private houses next to the clubhouse.

As for the staff.

Not sure we were only contracted for two days ,prob seen about 8 staff but that’s a guess.
but the size of the greens building is the biggest I have ever seen.
The equipment they had was very impressive ( they had a fire we were told so all new)
They were making a lot of waste areas when we were there they would not be classed as bunkers I think.
Glad you enjoyed it how were the greens after our fracking it’s been about a month now since we did them.?
But most important what did you score?
		
Click to expand...

There is a picture in Things That Gladden the Heart of one of those waste areas. Huge 😳. There was one monster between two holes on the back 9, another beast in front of the 18th tee box. I think, from DRW, that the one they really cleared was the one running between the two holes, may be more than two. I don't know what it looked like before but it looked pretty good and clear, importantly fair, to my eye.

Greens were superb. Very true, slick as you like. No sign of any work having been done. You obviously did a great job 😄. Genuinely, a cracking advert for what you do and the greens staff there.

I'm too shy to say. Okay, 34 points 😁. Ridiculously happy with that, Moogie top scored with 38 I should add. I managed to miss a remarkable number of fairway bunkers in a way I doubt I could ever repeat. I also don't think I have ever been as consistently straight, essential round there as boy can it punish you for being wayward. I can't keep that up sadly. Pressure of playing a good course, making me concentrate, worked on this occasion. (I should also point out, for fairness sake, I do get a good few shots around there. Still ridiculously happy though)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a picture in Things That Gladden the Heart of one of those waste areas. Huge 😳. There was one monster between two holes on the back 9, another beast in front of the 18th tee box. I think, from DRW, that the one they really cleared was the one running between the two holes, may be more than two. I don't know what it looked like before but it looked pretty good and clear, importantly fair, to my eye.

Greens were superb. Very true, slick as you like. No sign of any work having been done. You obviously did a great job 😄. Genuinely, a cracking advert for what you do and the greens staff there.

I'm too shy to say. Okay, 34 points 😁. Ridiculously happy with that, Moogie top scored with 38 I should add. I managed to miss a remarkable number of fairway bunkers in a way I doubt I could ever repeat. I also don't think I have ever been as consistently straight, essential round there as boy can it punish you for being wayward. I can't keep that up sadly. Pressure of playing a good course, making me concentrate, worked on this occasion. (I should also point out, for fairness sake, I do get a good few shots around there. Still ridiculously happy though)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that’s very nice to hear.
34pts around there is very respectable.
I did find it was very intimidating off the tees, all you can see is bunkers.
But the fairways are quite generous atm god knows what it’s like in summer.
We are going to play and stay a few days when the weather gets better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thank you that’s very nice to hear.
34pts around there is very respectable.
I did find it was very intimidating off the tees, all you can see is bunkers.
But the fairways are quite generous atm god knows what it’s like in summer.
We are going to play and stay a few days when the weather gets better.
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue in the summer is controlling the roll. Whether on the fairway or the greens I can see balls rolling into fairway bunkers, rolling off greens into bunkers or roll off areas. The penalties there are brutal when at times it doesn't seem as though you have hit a bad shot. The run was nice yesterday, in a dry spell I can see it would be very lively. 

I took a fatalistic approach off the tee. Too many bunkers for my brain to deal with so just hit the ball as well as I can and what happens happens. On a bad day they could have all gone in bunkers 🤷‍♂️. Heck of a test.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Moogie top scored with 38 I should add.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah off a funky handicap, he had 17 shots around there, he was a single figure handicap only a couple of years ago 🤔😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah off a funky handicap, he had 17 shots around there, he was a single figure handicap only a couple of years ago 🤔😂
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he spent all last year going up, just for this moment?  That's playing the long game......


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think he spent all last year going up, just for this moment?  That's playing the long game......
		
Click to expand...


Yes
Master plan
How can I get under Mr Beezerk skin.......ooh......I know.....


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah off a funky handicap, he had 17 shots around there, he was a single figure handicap only a couple of years ago 🤔😂
		
Click to expand...


Careful......green eyed monster showing up here

I kept it in play,  and holed a few putts

U didn't seem too concerned after I 3 Putted the 1st 3 holes.....🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2022)

moogie said:



			Careful......green eyed monster showing up here

I kept it in play,  and holed a few putts

U didn't seem too concerned after I 3 Putted the 1st 3 holes.....🤔
		
Click to expand...

I always applaud when someone plays really well, even on a shonky handicap 😂


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I always applaud when someone plays really well, even on a shonky handicap 😂
		
Click to expand...

I know what u mean
Clearly Neil has a shonky handicap
Now he's joined arcot I'm sure it will catch up with him......😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2022)

moogie said:



			I know what u mean
Clearly Neil has a shonky handicap
Now he's joined arcot I'm sure it will catch up with him......😁
		
Click to expand...

It's a bigger slope there, I get more shots


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2022)

Back on topic......

Cracking course
Never seen so much sand on a course
Dry as a bone
Greens were nice to putt on,  huge greens BTW,  very slopy and undulating

Not sure it would be fun in summer if the rough is up though,  was all cut down for us

But cracking condition on Sunday,  thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 1, 2022)

moogie said:



			Back on topic......

Cracking course
Never seen so much sand on a course
Dry as a bone
Greens were nice to putt on,  huge greens BTW,  very slopy and undulating

Not sure it would be fun in summer if the rough is up though,  was all cut down for us

But cracking condition on Sunday,  thoroughly enjoyed
		
Click to expand...

We worked on the course last month.
While we were working I got chatting to an older member .
He told me the course used to be under the sea.
Obviously a very long time ago that’s why there is so much sand , if you dig a hole anywhere it’s sand and not soil .
So the waste areas are natural sea sand 1000s of years old.
Really interesting guy one of those you could listen to all day and learn from.
Saying that I just hope he wasn’t making it up.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice write of the recent changes by NCG here :-

Ganton Golf Club go back to the future with stunning restoration of Pandy bunker (nationalclubgolfer.com)

Steve Carroll on Twitter: "The most exciting changes come at the par 5 9th. The gorse has been cleared away down the left and check out this sandy area! The scale of it is immense. https://t.co/6BJit8UM1R" / Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492200221727670279
LT played well on the day, great to see.  Hope to do another day and if he can make it, see him in a few more bunkers next time. He let me down and never did visit the sandscape areas, even though I was encouraging you to .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2022)

DRW said:



			Nice write of the recent changes by NCG here :-

Ganton Golf Club go back to the future with stunning restoration of Pandy bunker (nationalclubgolfer.com)

Steve Carroll on Twitter: "The most exciting changes come at the par 5 9th. The gorse has been cleared away down the left and check out this sandy area! The scale of it is immense. https://t.co/6BJit8UM1R" / Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492200221727670279
LT played well on the day, great to see.  Hope to do another day and if he can make it, see him in a few more bunkers next time. He let me down and never did visit the sandscape areas, even though I was encouraging you to . 

Click to expand...

That looks really good.
How’s the one on 18th getting on?


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That looks really good.
How’s the one on 18th getting on?
		
Click to expand...


The video on the twitter link above is of the 18th👍


A couple of lads in my group visited the big area on 9
1 of them may have had 3 tries in it iirc.......looks very natural tbh,  as if it had been there a long time.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2022)

moogie said:



			The video on the twitter link above is of the 18th👍


A couple of lads in my group visited the big area on 9
1 of them may have had 3 tries in it iirc.......looks very natural tbh,  as if it had been there a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Should have seen that schoolboy error
Yes I visited the one on 9th myself with my second shot ,it’s very deep couldn’t see a thing.
Is 18 back on the tee we played it as a per 3.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Should have seen that schoolboy error
Yes I visited the one on 9th myself with my second shot ,it’s very deep couldn’t see a thing.
Is 18 back on the tee we played it as a per 3.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 18 is back to being a par 4 again. Quite an intimidating tee shot over the waste area, no pressure there .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, 18 is back to being a par 4 again. Quite an intimidating tee shot over the waste area, no pressure there .
		
Click to expand...

With your score I am sure you handled it well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			With your score I am sure you handled it well.
		
Click to expand...

Deep breath, closed my eyes and swung. Big sigh of relief when my ball went over the top of the rubbish 😆. I can't handle that on a regular basis, I need a more gentle ending to a round.


----------

